# Infinity: The Endless Reach (Chapter 1: The world of Ice and Fire)



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2013)

April 13 2012

Washington D.C.

In a world that was slowly changing, having just reached the beginning of a new age, this night started out just like any other. There was no sign that a massive catastrophe would hit and would cause immense destruction and countless fatalities and injuries in the area. It came out of nowhere, the actual even that kicked it off was so small that probably nobody but the person that was to blame for this all, had noticed it.

Inside an parking lot, not a soul present at this hour, a small explosion occurred as a single individual manifested out of thin air. An invisible pulse discharged at that moment, it's electromagnetic force frying all electronic system in the immediate area.

A man appeared at the epicenter. A man not of this time. Not that he had been aware of what repercussions his actions would have, but he wouldn't have cared to begin with. His attention, as he acclimated to his surrounding after the timejump, was on himself.

He was on fire, well parts of the space age looking suit he was wearing, to be exact. He had barely gotten around to regain his bearings, before he had to quickly discard the malfunctioning components of his gear. "Fuck!" Some more curse words were barked at the gear, as blindly started tearing parts off of him until he was standing nearly naked, slightly singed, surrounded by wrecked pieces of plastic and metals that were being consumed by fire.

"Fucking Apple lite shit, knew I should've bothered to get my hands on better resources." Only now did he divert his attention to his surroundings, it was pitch black as there wasn't a single light still in several blocks. "Should make a note of that probably, considering I'll have to start from scratch and I definitely don't want my gear acting up while I'm working on my masterpiece." He laughed in a maniac manner, that would've made any supervillain tip their hats to him, as his mend went to his ambitious plans.

The laughter was rudely interrupted by the sounds of a nearby explosion that rocked the structure he standing on. In the distance similar sounds, and later lesser explosions and destruction, filled the air. "Ahh.....That blissful symphony.......Only a maestro like me could've orchestrated that." The man raised his hands and closed his eyes, taking it all in. "I wish I had time to enjoy it fully, in the manner this artwork deserves, but alas........ I have my next masterpiece to prepare."

The man exited the building, outside he was the only man in the city that was strolling the city streets without care in the world while the city was burning down around him. The sudden EMP that had taken place had caused a lot of damage, most of it caused by vehicles that suddenly spun out of control and crashed. The cars and motorcycles were just a small part of the chaos, it was the four planes that were unfortunate enough to be passing over the area that caused most of the mayhem.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

February 2 2013

Greece, country side

On the outside, the location looked completely serene and pleasant. An olive plantation and there was little in the way of people and buildings. A farm house was the most noticeable, but it was nothing of importance. No, what appeared to be a a simple shed on the outside. And looked the part on the inside, held a concealed entrance to the location of importance. 

A passageway led to an underground chamber, a secret temple. So to speak, in reality it was more of a hiding place where these worshipers hid what little relics they could take with them. The many temples dedicated to him built in the ancient times, their glory days, were now little more than tourist attraction and archaeological dig sites. 

The deity would've probably been insulted, that this shithole was attempted as a tribute to him. The thought behind it, the endless love and devotion that kept these worshipers to serve him all these years despite the world abandoning the Greek Gods for others, would've meant little to him. Currently the temple was the scene of a massacre, several bodies were sprawled across the chamber, blood was everywhere. At the center of it all, a slab used for ceremonies had the single still living being on it.

"....Us......My one God.......Ple.." The woman coughed violently."Save us."

The sound of thunder rocked the chamber, in a blinding flash, her "savior" stepped into view. Zeus, the god of thunder. A menacing glare on his face, as took in the scene. The cries for help drew his attention to the woman, stomping over to her to get a closer look. 

"What has happened!?" His voice boomed with such force that the fatally wounded woman started shaking violently. "Who dares!?" He flipped the woman over, blood trickling from her mouth and nose. For a moment, she had a smile on her face, her savior had answered her prayers. But then her eyes went wide and then started to shriek out in pain.

"It hurts so much!" Her hands clamped down on her stomach, only now Zeus noticed her pregnant looking state. His hand reached down to her stomach, but the moment he made contact, the woman mysteriously and gruesomely exploded. 

Bloods and innards showered the God of Thunder, the wrathful deity quickly wiped his face as his mind tried to process what had taken place, and more importantly..... WHO DARES?!

Unknowingly, specks of silvery liquid mixed in with the blood, had entered his orifices. Infecting him.

From far away, far far away, at a terrace with a drink in hand, a sharply dressed man looked upon the scene on his Ipad. A content smile on his face, as he sat there comfortably. "I do believe this warrants a toast."


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2013)

Zeus was still stunned. This was one of his favourite places, he like all gods was powered by belief, like many of the old gods he was getting by, it would be a while before he was forgotten, every man, woman or child who had ever heard a greek myth, felt the roll of thunder through the sky fed him enough, not to mention his own demi-god children, but this place was somewhere he could always feel powerful, in exchange for some flashy lights and a promise of favour and he had total devotion the power of a whole soul in sole worship to him, and the number of this group kept growing and growing. 

They claimed they were descended from him, and who was he to argue he had whelped many bastards over the eons and they themselves sired their children. Although the claim may have held weak to some, there was truth in their words. The murder of his disciples, he could feel their devotion flatline, all the energy they supplied him winked out slowly as they all died. The song sang its sound even louder as the murder of those of divine descent, the murder of holy men and women, it sang a song out to Zeus he would be fool not to answer, so for the first time in years he manifested himself in the human world and this is what happened. 

Zeus then wobbled, his balance slightly off. Then a sudden lightheadedness took over him, he tried to summon a bolt of lightning to take him back to Olympus, but the strain only weakened him more. He had not felt this weak since before he carved his own father to pieces, he had to get to safe ground and he could not summon the lightning needed to retreat to the top of Olympus. But he had to get out, he looked around the temple, yes this would do.

It was practically a shrine to him, he was coated in the blood of his own spawn, it was this misfortune of being attacked in his own temple that bought him enough time and the ability to escape. He closed his eyes and focused on the ambient energy in the room, he hadn't had to use this method of transportation, but if a demi-god could summon enough energy to do it, then so be it, so could he. 

To open a portal to the fold one needed to create a hole, a warp between the worlds held open using the energy from whichever godly affinity they held. Zeus threw his hand up and blasted out a wave of lightning, even as he did that he felt his powers draining. The last thing he remembered was falling forward stumbling through the portal he had barely made.

He had been through numerous murders and pains, he had been twisted and turned his own powers used against him before, but he had never felt mortal before. It was as if all worship headed to him was on a diversion elsewhere slowly weakening him. 

Zeus landed on the plains of the fold, as he fell down he saw people rushing towards him.

He woke up later on a bed, a young blonde girl slowly working her hands over him, healing him, not by much, enough to make coherant though.

"Sir, are you alright? Who are you? Where did you come from?" Amber said as Zeus opened his eyes, it was one of his demi-god grandchildren. He didn't recall her name, he usually didn't care, he was one of the only gods that had never manifested to their demi-god saviours, he wasn't about to submit to children, so he gave only slight insult that they didn't recognise him.

He was in the Apollo lighthouse, not like a modern lighthouse this was rather a tall keep, with a huge penthouse that radiated light in every direction. It was then that the room lit up, Amber turned expecting to see her brother Phillip. The man that had just landed on her wide balcony, he was tall and blond not unlike her brother, but he had a short shaggy blonde beard, his eyes burning bright like fire.

"Father!" Amber said aghast. "I found this old man, passed out in the fold, he seems sick and weakened, I can't tell though if he is mortal or demi-god or what ever."

Apollo walked and placed his hand on Amber's shoulder, "It is ok daughter, that is my father."


"Oh your father... wait Zeus!?" Amber was very confused, this was her grandfather Zeus, one if the strongest god. 

Apollo clicked his fingers and with a flash of light they were in the grandhall of the Zeus manor, where Zane and the other children of Zeus lived. Old man Zeus was on the alter in the centre of the hall, his breathing heavy. One by one gods popped in and demi-gods materialized in the fold to see the all father. 

Lucas had arrived and along with some of the stronger demi-god children of Zeus's bloodline were feeding him some of their own energy to keep him lucid. Lucas, Zane, Ricardo, Phillip and Amber included. Ivy was meant to be on her way, messages had gone each and everyway summoning everyone back to the fold, but like some other demi-gods Ivy was otherwise engaged in the mortal world. 

Poseidon and Hades stood at the back of the room, still standing for their brother but not showing too much emotion lest to be seen a weakness. Sierra and June standing next to their fathers watching. 

It wasn't working, Zeus was losing strength rapidly and then a surge went through him, he screamed out, an inhuman scream a divine scream, the backlash rippled through all those who were currently feeding him, even through those bonds and more and rippled through all those who carried his blood. Apollo, Hermes, Lucas and others included all fell to the floor in agony, the stronger the blood connection the deeper the hurt. 

_Terra Belle _
Ivy's phone had been going off for a while now, it had to be important but didn't Lucas know school was important too. It was then she felt it, a scream that ripped through her being, she had felt pain in her body before, but this was a pain in her soul, nothing no training could prepare her for this. She fell the ground screaming and with that she blacked out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2013)

Februari 8 2013

Terra Belle, down town

It was late at night, this park was largely abandoned. Few would dare to risk roaming these eerie paths, it was only to be expected one would get mugged, raped or worse. With the city going to shit like it has, the fact that of the rising mutant and metahuman class, many of them had been attracted to this city for some reason, hadn't helped the crime numbers. 

But one man, had no fear. He had just tangled with a god, had his way with him even without even breaking a sweat. And on this appropriately cold snowy night, he would take on his second god this week. A gazebo, one normally occupied by drug addicts that he actually had to "persuade" to leave, was going to be the stage of his next performance. 

Keeping up with the theme of bloated women serving as his leading ladies, this time a blond, he had one bound and placed in the center. Though this one still far from delivering, but Viral would take care of that. Once again he pulled out his trusty Ipad, followed by a quick prayer to the one god he worshipped Steve Jobbs, before he got to work. The code had been inserted into the girl already, all he needed to do was run the program. 

He pressed his fingers on the screen, turning it counter clockwise as if he was opening a safe and the five circles that appeared around his fingers created a trail that as he removed his hands formed a rotating pentagram. An image that appeared on top of the shirt covering the blond's clothes as well, the girl who had been unconscious up until now started to move erratically, as if she was caught in a fever dream, when her eyes opened they glowed bright red, a black pentagram in them as well. 

Her stomach expanded at an alarming pace, out of the pentagram a pair of small blue hands tore through the hijacked extra dimensional gate Viral forced open with his program. "Ah, these godly descendants are so handy, like a set of divine Swiss Army knives." A baby Jotunn, or ice giant, had made it's way through the gate. It too had been infected by a virus, made the Master of Malware, as the glowing pentagram on it's forehead indicated. 

A few swipes on the Ipad activated a separate program, that caused the forced rapid growth. Within a minute, the Jotunn had grown to full size and executed Viral's commands, growing on a rampage in the city of Terra Belle. 

Within an hour, many more monsters of Norse lore had joined him, Viral had retreated back to a safer location where he could lie in wait. Though his goal was to lure another, specific god, down to Earth, others would be attracted to the scene of chaos.


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2013)

Ivy woke up reasonably soon, she could feel the clasp that held her hair  up fueling her with energy, but yet Lifewinder felt cold in her hands.  She was had awoken in the nurses office, after a lecture on low blood  sugar she was dismissed. 

Ivy checked her phone, 32 missed calls from Sierra, this was definitely important. He called Sierra back.

"Ivy your awake, thats good. Where are you?"

"I'm  at school, whats happened?" Ivy asked hearing the fear in Sierra's  voice, Sierra was a child of Poseidon and a fractal god, so to hear her  scared was strange.

"It's Zeus, he has been attacked or infected  or something and everyone in his bloodline is down for the count, he and  his children are in a coma, of his demi-god children and grandchildren  only you seem to be functional."

"What Lucas and the others?"

"Yes  everyone, Dionysus, Apollo and those guys are down, but Lucas, Zane,  Kodai and everyone else is also passed out. I wonder why you were  unaffected."

"I was effected, I passed out for a while, but my Icy clasp seemed to fix me."

"Ah  power of Demeter, yea Zeus' brothers and sisters and their lineage seem  to be unaffected, your lucky. But I fear your powers may be stunted,  try and open a portal to the fold."

"Ok"

Ivy put her hand  in her backpack and took out a bottle of grape juice, she splashed it  across the group and attempted to jump into it, but nothing happened.
"Sierra, its not working."

"As I assumed, your power comes from Dionysus and with him weakened you can't use his affinity. Be careful."

"I will I still have power from Demeter, so I should be fine if anything causes trouble."

"I'll  come and meet you soon, don't go anywhere!" Sierra said putting down  the phone. Did Sierra think Ivy was a goon. Ivy was more power than  Sierra had been when they battled Geir, so was going to find out what  happened to her grandfather it was her duty. 

It was later in the  night that she sensed something in the air, Sierra couldn't track Ivy  if she lost her Dionysus energy. In the air the divine energy crackled,  it was Norse that much she could figure out, was it Laura and her Norse  brethren used to fighting and warfare, the last time they encountered  them it was a close battle, but the Norse still had no warm feelings for  their Mediterranean counterparts. 

Ivy was to follow this energy  and see what was happening. She made her way to the park and what she  saw made her stand back in fear, she had fought monsters but usually at a  distance with Lifewinder, but he stood dead now. But what was before  her were beasts she had yet to see and no idea how to defeat them, the  Jotun screamed at her and began a charge, Ivy not noticing the other  monsters as this one ran her down. 

"FUCK!" She screamed, she  narrowly dodged the first strike from his large fist. She was still a  demi-god despite being 9 years old, but the blanket of fear made her  revert scared to even remember how to use her powers.

Dionysus  was in a coma, but his mind still raced he was a god, although his form  has weakened in his own mind he was still as much of a god as he ever  was, in this state he could feel his children. Lucas and Ivy the most  important, Lucas was out for the count, the other unwise demi-gods were  only effected slightly, but Ivy was up and running, he could feel her  fear and it stung him.

He had told Lucas, Ivy was special and  that he should look out for her. Ivy was a special case, one that on  conference with his brother Apollo, when he looked into procphecy could  tell Ivy was important to both worlds more than any demi-god ever since  the time of Heracles. 

When Dionysus had met Ivys mother it  had been something deeper than even when he met Lucas' mother. Ivy's  mother Violet was a powerful woman, she had a power to absorb energy she  was a mutant, but it was not that, that attracted him to this woman.  The gods had just defeated Geir the god of revolution, and decided it  was time to interact more with their children. Violet was a recovering  drug addict and alcoholic and as such he was her patron god, he admired  her as she slowly made a name for herself and money too. 

So he  fell for her, earth was still humming with all the extra energy from the  extra gods and demi-gods that were trans-versing the fold. As Dionysus  lay with this woman, he felt her powers and their energies intermingled.  Normally Dionysus could control when he sired a child being the god of  sex, but this time he could tell his seed had taken root inside violet. 

Violet  then fell into a spiral of madness, the energy she had absorbed from  the god poisoned her mind and she slowly lost sense. The child in her  womb only made it worse. Violet fell back on the drink and the drugs,  each bottle of wine she downed in an attempt to feel something and maybe  force a miscarruage only served the opposite effect, Ivy even as a  fetus was the child of the god of wine, the grape drink only serving to  strengthen her. 

9 months of alcohol abuse had changed both  mother and child, Ivy was strong and healthy as ever could be, Violet  should be dead she had moved up to drinking way more than any human  could survive, but her baby was keeping her alive, sustaining her with  divine energy, Violets power still working to keep her alive. 

Then  she gave birth to Ivy and with the cutting of the umbilical cord, she  died and the remaining essence flowed into Ivy. Violet died of serve  alcohol poisoning, the baby Ivy unknown to the doctors had a blood  alcohol level high enough to kill any newborn times over, but Ivy almost  glowed as she was cleaned up, more ambient energy in her small form  than most Demi-gods alive at the time. The prophecy spoke about the  child that would concieve itself, be bathed in death and yet rise to be a  hero, Dionysus had no doubt Ivy was that child, after learning at 9 she  had done the ritual last done by Lucas to meet Demeter, her  determination was unparalleled. She was indeed meant for better things,  if she died now he could never forgive himself. Ivy was the poison of  Dionysus, all that crossed her fell to the same fate he had to trust in  his daughter.

At this Ivy felt lifewinder react in her hand, was  her father awake, what did it matter. She was not going to die here, she  rose up to face the Jotun. Energy rolled around her, the grass bend its  knee to her will, she could feel herself growing and changing, her  school uniform at her young age was modest now as her legs grew, her  chest filled out it was little more than fetish wear. Before she had  used the Clasp to grow to 16 or so, but this time she needed more power  and when she was finished she stood as an adult, 22 or so, looking like  the perfect blend between Dionysus and Violet.  Due to her nature she  could never actually get drunk on alcohol, but this power she was  drowning in it, everything was so bright and confusing, she assumed this  must be what it felt like to be drunk, she accepted the feeling and the  power. Her power for all intents and purpose was... Infinite.


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2013)

Damon Tanton, genius and all round good guy is what he would have described himself as. It was hard to think 4 years ago he was as dumb as a plank of wood, but now he was something else, something stronger and better. It was thanks to that weird pendant he had found, it was bronze he knew that now but not at the time. A piece of Alexandrite in the centre of a bronze gear, at the time he had no idea what it was but knew it was important. 

He was working on a science project with the smartest kid in class at the time, and Damon was expecting something grandose but not to the level of this kid. This kid was a natural born genius, but Damon could tell he was not good with social skills and that turned him into abit of an overachieiving cunt. His idea for the science project was to explain how the romans built their impressive contraptions and how they would have been made today if the romans had access to our technology. He sent Damon to go to a temple and figure shit out, basically sent him on a wild goose chase so he could do it all himself. 

Damon didn't care he wasn't one for such deep work. It was at this temple, in the yard that the sanctuary overlooked that Damon spent kicking up dust, until he hit a rock that must have been there at least 1000 years, or made to look like that. The rock wiggled in its ditch, and Damon saw a glint that could only be metallic, then for the next week each day was he was meant to do research, he spent his time excavating it. Eventually he found the pendant and pleased with himself he went home to sleep. 

The 12 year old Damon slept with the pendant under his pillow, he had the weirdest dream as he slept, he was in a room and lights and waves spiralled around him, speaking to him. He awoke late that day, and remember his science project was to be presented that day and he had done no work, having spent it all digging up the pendant. 

He rushed into school, his Lab partner already ready to present sent Damon a look. Damon made his way to the front and they started, eventually it was his time to talk about the history of technology. His mind went blank, he had done no research, then as if running on auto-pilot, he explained the history and significance of Vulcan on roman culture upto at least Senior High school level.

Everyone was impressed, it was then his partner looked at him again, not with eyes or arrogance but one of hatred, he had made a Rival one angry as the virus of hatred took him at his core.

Each night Damon slept, he absorbed more and more data from the pendant, data that at first only revealed itself when needed, but after 4 years of this Damon now calling himself Data (DAmon TAnton) had learned enough about it to access his knowledge whenever the time struck. 

Over the years as he grew smarter and more self-assured, his old Lab Partner, now calling himself Viral through the online channels had grown more and more hate for him, Damon had taken his place and he was damned if he would let him keep it without a fight. 

Today Damon had finished with his latest invention, he had created alot of things that although cool he could not allow himself to use. As of late his mind had kept feeding him knowledge of weapons and as always he couldnt help himself but to make them. He picked up his digitizer a small scanner that allowed him to scan something and then edit it completely in its attached screen, usually he scanned his comics and played with the characters like a video game, but he had had a desire a while ago to make a bigger, better version of the Digitizer, this one would manifest solid holograms into this world, it was interesting but alas in order to hide the level of his genius he had to hide it, it was then he heard it the sound coming from the park a block away from the apartment he lived in with his mother. A sound that for some reason his brain associated with Jotun, frost giants, but that was ludacris they didn't exist but in his heart he knew to trust his brain, but he had to see for himself. 

Pulling on a hoody and keeping his goggles on his head, he grabbed his digitizer and made his way to investigate this park.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2013)

The Jotun roared and charged raising a fist to punch Ivy. Ivy still stool there glowing, she was a beautiful as her father and brother, but yet as powerful and raw as her mother. The air was thick with greek and roman magic this only caused the norse jotun to rage more. 

The fist thrust forward and then a few inches from her face Ivy grabbed the fist and held it in place. The Jotun was momentarily stunned as was Ivy at this reaction, but Ivy got over it quicker and before the Jotun could continue its attack, Ivy thrust her leg up and through the beasts chest. 

She turned and saw pack of wolves running towards her, Norweigan Black Direwolves. She jumped up and landed behind the pack of wolves, they quickly turned and bared their fangs at her, Ivy bared hers back. She ran into the wolves as they ran towards her, she jumped, turned and rolled through the pack, striking each one once as they yelped and fell in pain. They fizzled and howled, black fur fell off them and warm chestnut brown replaced them, the wolves raised up and ran to Ivy and started to lick at her fingers, they were her wolves now. Ivy could feel herself changing, she was getting more and more excited, more and more lusting for the battle for the blood, for the power. 

There was a rustle behind her and Ivy looked up ready to strike, and then she saw instead of a beast, a little boy.

-------

Damon was looking at what he thought was a young woman, but his mind told him it was more than that. This woman was tingling parts of his brain telling him different things, she was giving off so many things, human and non human, divine and non-divine, mutant, adult and child. 

Damon looked at this woman, the woman of wolves, hair as black as deep dark wine, eyes are rich as fresh grapes, with the deadly beauty of poison ivy. This was a demi-god and a child of dionysus, he didn't know how he knew but he did. 

He was looking at a child of a god, and behind her the dead body of what he only knew as a Jotun, wolves danced around her and the roar of more deep black wolves and ice giants in the background.

He knew he shouldn't be afraid of her, but the fear from everything else was overwhelming, his digitizer was hanging from his belt and he ran. Ivy reached out and a vine shot towards Damon, he batted it away with his digitizer and as the device touched the animated vine, vine was sucked of power and the digitizer cranked upto 11, lights went everywhere as the digitizer whacked out Ivy and her wolves retreated. 

What was going on.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 31, 2013)

The variable had introduced itself, considering the location it was only be expected. TB had become a magnet for superhuman activity over recent years. He was sticking to the gameplan though, watching from afar while his program ran. A couple of nitwit pretend superheroes weren't going to throw a wrench in his plans.

KRAKATHOOM!

A smile crept on his lips, the man of the hour had arrived. 

A true god had descended upon this park that was ravaged by monsters of Norse lore. His eyes crackled with lightning and light sheened of his divine weaponry. The belt and the gauntlets, two of the most potent weapons created by perhaps the greatest weaponsmith in all the realms, but it was that war hammer in his right hand that was what had come to define this god over the years. 
It took one swing to uproot trees, knock over cars and to make the beasts of Norse lore tremble at the sight of him. If only for a moment, before the program kicked in again and sent them flocking towards Thor.

All the players were about to converge on the same location because of this development, most of the monsters were racing directly at Thor and the rest were clawing at the nearest target while they were on their way to the God of Thunder. The MC was in that situation, the five mutants were tangling with a bunch of oversized wolves. About half of the pack had run off already, heading to the eye of the storm that had picked up and where the thunder seemed to rain down at a scarily rapid rate. 

"I've got a bad feeling about this...." Nikki mumbled as she saw Alvie and Josef team up to knock down the last wolf that had still been standing and hadn't taken off yet."Yeah, seems like it's just a clusterfuck waiting on us there." Jackie replied.
"Well it's not like we can just call it a night and go clubbing, so let's go."
As Alvie and the gang headed towards the the center, one of the other groups that had responded to this calamity was doing the same.

The company boys, led by Cece who directed them from afar while providing cover fire. While the guys were heading deeper into the park, Cece left her current position and was on her way to loop around and gain a better vantage point. She couldn't make out what was going on at the center of that weather anomaly nor could give the guys cover from that position, but whatever was going on there, odds were that taking out whatever was going berserk there...... That was probably going to be the key to quelling this shitstorm.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 1, 2013)

Cautious, taking cover as much as they could, several groups and individuals took a closer look at the chaos that was at the center of this storm and mythical battle. They witnessed a warrior reminding them of a viking barbarian swinging his hammer on the beasts that were swarming him. The spectators were struggling with the decision to jump into this epic battle, outside of the fact that there many that felt rather overwhelmed......
It was also just that they had no clue what to make of this, was this barbarian an ally? 

It was fighting the same beasts that had been attacking the city, and them for that matter but the whole situation didn't really look inviting for an empowered rookie to jump in and start swinging like your traditional Superhero team-up like you'd see in the comics.

The decision was taken away from them, all those lightning bolts that had been hurled by Thor had been powering the trap Viral had set up for him and now it sprang. As fast as this situation suddenly worsened, that fast it was suddenly over. As Thor was seen falling to the ground after a blinding flash, the beasts that he had been battling were caught in the blast as well and were down as well. Viral wasted no time swooping down and securing his target, he was thrown off by an unexpected result of his trap. 


Most of the beasts he had summoned had perished, as per by his design. He had no use for them anymore after all, but one of them was still showing signs of movement. Actually it seemed to be getting even bigger. This couldn't be good, but he wasn't going to stick around for it to get that far. As the snake was crackling with energy, flailing about madly as it rapidly grew in size, Viral retreated with his prize. He'd watch the scene unfurl from afar for a bit and then move on.

This left the spectators to tacke the demi-world snake. A big snake on a rampage meant big trouble, they all knew that much. The ones that first jumped in, and took the beast head on were the five mutants. Alvie quite literally went in headfirst, as he headbutted the giant serpent and seemingly did little more to irritate it as he held on for dear life while his class mates gave him support.


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2013)

Ivy who was busy fighting the other monsters was now almost alone, the norse energy still crackling in the air. She had seen Thor so there was no doubt that the thunderous demi-god energy she felt belonged to Laura. Thor was gone, but she could still sense Laura's energy and it was then that a giant snake could be seen, she saw one boy and some others attacking the Serpent, they obviously were on her side, then she saw her. 

Ivy wasted no time running to her target, he adult body making the distance in no time at all, and as soon as she reached she threw a punch at who she assumed was Laura. But this girl was fast and had already started to counter, by sucking in at the point of contact the damage was not only reduced due to the lessened impact and tightened muscles but because she could curve out the way to return the favour.

"I don't know what you did with my grandfather or why you have a giant snake, but I won't let you succeed!" Ivy shouted at Cece and continued her charge. Meanwhile Data was busy watching from afar, scanning everything he saw. Little did he know Viral hated his so much, each invention he ever made had a failsafe in it, to make Data's life a living hell if he ever came across one. 

Things were about to get worse.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 4, 2013)

The wrestling match with the monstrous snake was not working out all that great for Alvie, but a mutant with a physically based powerset like his had a limited reportoire and at least this way he was standing right between this gigantic threat and the nigglets he had in his care. All five  combined probably had no way of taking on a threat of this nature, maybe they stood a chance if Alvie could distract it long enough while.....

Well who was he kidding, waht the fuck were they supposed to do. He messed up here, by instinct he felt a need to protect his friends and the innocent people that were surely in path of this  monster's destruction. But they didn't have the firepower for this. Superstrength? Magnetism? And these were the two big hitters on the team, beyond that if was versatility but nothing with enough bang to go and take on something like this. 

The guys were trying, Josef was pushing his powers to the max as he slammed a truck straight into the snake. Nikki was doing her best to form protective shields around Jackie and Wally, as they made a run at the snake and started slashing and bashing into it's scales. 

Back up came in the form of Super Awesome Sexy Spy Squad! trademarked, Johhny never cared for the official designation of the agency and preferred this one, as his business cards indicated. They had the firepower with them to take down big game, they had come packing to take down whatever had extra dimensional threat that was ravaging TB. The squad was outfitted with military grade weaponry, and like the team of mutants one member had drawn the short straw and had to take point. 

And so Blake joined Alvie, after launching a flurry of webs covering the snake's eyes and then swinging down to to land a little above where Alvie was hanging on for dear life. The wallcrawler was better suited to stick ontop of the slimey serpent, before he slammed a pair of combat daggers between scales and started his attempt to forcibly make an opening in the shield of this beast. 

--------

Cece was caught off guard, by the sudden attack and the words that made no sense to her. Whoever this attacker was, she was blaming her for the shitstorm. Clearly this wasn't an enemy, or at the very least this girl fell in that catagory: The enemies of my enemies......

But a team up wasn't in the cards right now, she lost her rifle after taking that hit but quickly reached for her side arm. She intended to pistolwhip the girl into submission, the weapon clanging violently against the unusual weapon of her opponent. Cece was no scrub though, she switched gears and brought her boot up to her waist level and placed her weight behind the kick to her stomach. It felt like kicking a statue, and it seemed to do throw her balance off and make her fall backwards. 

"It looks like I'll have to empty out my clip on this bitch!." She groaned as fell down herself, the strength and durability of her opponent surprising her.


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

Ivy was kicked back by the girl, she had been kicked back before during training, but then she was never channeling this much power and it had been only from demi-gods, a normally human couldn't match her, this had to be Laura.

Ivy groaned. "Using a gun? Our powers come from the old ways, using a gun is simply disrespectful, worse so for you, as your group as the stories say stay true to the old ways so much that you live in the fold. But I guess if you want to win so badly!"

Ivy said jumping up, her muscles tightening before she lunged at the fall opponent, but something still didn't feel right, Laura's energy was more strongly felt behind her, and this girl was infront of her, divine energy could be felt yes, but it felt different to Norse.

"Where are you getting all this extra power!" Ivy demanded stopping short of Cece, her small wand in hand, the same wand that had blocked the gun before, as Ivy held it out it began to grow in shape until it was a staff once more, this meant her father was getting better.


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivy looked around and something was weird, she was sure it was Laura's energy signature she was feeling but the energy was coming more from behind her than Cece infront of her.

It was then that Data walked up to the big portal and began to analyse it, as he was doing that his digitizer was scanning the portal and everything inside it. Unknown to him, the Portal led directly to the fold and the digitizer was too primitive to fully scan all that data. So it began to spark and act strange.

Ivy decided to go and help the boy, she could sense something bad was about to happen and maybe with her Demi-god strength could save his life and only be minimally damaged herself. She ran over to Damon, Cece close on her tail. Alvie and Blake noticed everyone starting to gather in one place.

As soon as Ivy got there she grabbed Damon and held him tight, hoping to protect him from the blast not knowing he was the source of the disturbance. The digitizer already struggling with the data it had cloned from the fold, latched onto Ivy's divine energy and thats when things started to get weird. The portal got sucked into his digitizer and adamant not to go alone, it lashed out and sucked in Ivy, Cece, all the beasts and monsters, the other heroes and even Damon himself. Soon there was nothing in the park, apart from a pre-recorded message that sounded like Viral.

"Your move Datamax!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 13, 2013)

A Chapter of Ice and Fire

"My lord?"

"Ugh" He awoke with a splitting headache, the hushed voice kept at it a few times more until he finally opened his eyes and threw the heavy fur covers of himself. As he straightened himself up and tried to regain his bearings,  as the young man that woke him handed him a waterskin. The water helped his parched throat but didn't do much for his headache, or his confusion for that matter. 

"Lord Starsmore requested your presence." A servant came in and Alva had been given a few minutes to clean himself up and get changed before his squire led him to his sworn lord and future father in law, his wife to be and mother in law were on each side of his seating in the Starsmore Hall. 
By now the knight was starting to feel a lot better, he started to recognize faces and where he was. The cold felt very alien though. 

"My lord, ladies." He gave the slightest of head nods, not mirroring his squire who bent neck and knee. He had remembered, lord Jonah Starsmore was not big on the theatrics of nobility and had never been comfortable sitting on a throne instead of on a horse with sword in hand. He had been here for long enough to know that much, though that same exact thought felt very strange to him. Why did his head feel so full, and why where there images of giant dogs and serpents lingering in the background of it all.

"I've already had the maester start on the preparations, we shall be heading down south." The lord snarled, clearly he was in no mood for this. Evidently by him stating this fact. "I hate having to go down for that nonsense, but you'll suffer with me." He shared the reason for this trip. "The Hand of the King has died, his replacement has been assigned and in that honor all notable lords are expected to participate in the hound and steed show of a tournament they will be hosting, they will have the honor of being defeated by my best knight..... My daughter will go with us, take two of your men that can participate as well and show them what as men in the North can do."

And so this party headed down to the capitol, many others either following that lead or having done so already. This spectacle just the prologue of the coming events, as all the major characters would find themselves there in the coming days.


----------



## Serp (Jul 14, 2013)

Ivy awoke with a large headache, she looked around everything looked to be in order, there was fresh flowers in her room to brighten it up with colour and add a nice scent in the air. But today something fell off, something wasn't quite right. 

Then the door to her chambers burst open and a man walked in.

"Ivy good your awake."

"Lucas?" She said still half asleep.

"Hurry up, we need to be riding out soon enough for the tourney, as Lord Nysus I am expected to attend in the capital, and you know misery loves company, so your coming along too." Lucas said.

Ivy pouted. She didn't want to go, but ever since their father disappeared Lucas had been risen to Lord of Baccanal Hall, and Ivy had to help lighten his load whenever she could.

"Ok ok, I'll be ready shortly." Ivy sighed.

"Don't worry, I'll let you bring that blacksmith boy you like so much. Misery likes company that's true, but I'm not so mean of a brother to let you suffer alone when I'm dragged off to important gatherings and such." Lucas continued on.

Ivy could bring Damon along, that would be good. She and Damon had grown up together in Baccanal hall together, although she was high born and he was an apprentice blacksmith, they still managed to have fun and get along pretty well. 

Before Lucas turned to leave, his face turned serious. "I fear this meeting is for more than just fun and fighting, something ominous this way comes. Oh and wear the green and purple one, it looks nice." he said gesturing to the dresses before he left. 

As soon as the door closed, a head popped in from the window. 
"Road trip?!" The boy said smiling.

"Damon get out! I'm just dressed in my small clothes!" Ivy shouted at her friend.

Damon stuck his tongue out. "No worries, there isn't anything to see anyways."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 23, 2013)

In the North 

People were hard at work to prepare for the long trek south, Alv headed to the ravenry though as he had some lords to summon that were leagues away from here. They should be able to catch up with the slower moving caravan containing Lord Starsmore and his entourage. Josef of the House of Magnusson, the shit that he was, would get a summon. As much as Alva despised him the man came from a influentual house and most importantly was a knight of considerable skill. Lady Jacqueline would be the other, they had fought side by side not that long ago but of a house located in one of the harshest and cold regions in this freezing wasteland, Jackie was the most feared of them all. After he concluded his business there, while his squire had been preparing the horses, he swung by his living quarters to have his servant pack for him.

When he arrived, he saw that there had been no need as the girl was already hard at work. "I assume it's safe to say the maester had already though to take care of of everything." 

"Yes, my lord." Nikki replied. "Just as you had left and I was starting on my morning duties, he came in and told me to prepare you for a long ride and to do so for myself as well."

"Excellent......Well then I guess I might as well check with Wallace and make sure my shoes, hat and the bells on them are all in perfect order and packed for the trip if I'm expected to play my part as one of the many jesters performing for the king."

In the capitol

At the palace it was chaos, not just because of all the servants hard at work to prepare for the countless guests that were to arrive in the coming days, but the recent death had left it's mark on the palace and beyond in different ways as well. Behind the scenes villains had been scheming, while heroes were trying to bring them to light. This included the Hand of the King, while his life was snuffed out when he got too close, his death would not be for naught.

"Cece." A voice whispered to her in the dark stairway, the knight hadn't noticed the presence before it revealed itself but was now on her guard as she moved closer. The owner of that voice was revealed to be her commander, the grey haired knight's looks deceived just how skilled and capable he still was to this day. "I can't talk for long, or speak too much, too many eyes and ears on me and this situation it seems, I need you to look into this and be careful about it, trust no one." 

He pressed something in her hand, and before she had a chance to look up, he was gone. Leaving just her and the envelop in that dark stairway.

Nearby

"My little spider, I am in need of your particular skillset." A hooded figure approached the stableboy. He had just been busy shoveling out the stables, and in a rare moment the boy was alone in these stables, the man had sneaked in. The boy just kept working, but his attention was entirely on his benefactor. "Last night, someone that I asked to clean up  a small mess didn't quite succeed in doing so, I would like you to confirm that all the evidence is burned." The parcel he pressed into the boy's hands, who quickly hid it underneath his shirt, contained his payment and the details he would need. 

"Yes, sir." He nodded and dropped the shovel,  like his employer he would blend into the crowd soon and disappear. The master thief had not met a lock he could not pick, a room he could not enter or an object he couldn't steal. All of his skills would be put to the test though, as his task turned out to require him to make it to the guarded quarters of the second most powerful man in all of the kingdoms...... Or so he was, until his recent death.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2014)

Capitol

The Starsmore party that made it all way from the cold north was one of the many noble traveling parties that were arriving, the large volume of incoming travelers and the sheer numbers they traveling in made quite a logistics issue and the castle servants were under the direction of the councilmember that was in charge of organizing the tournament. 

All the servants and the majority of the luggage that traveled with the parties went one way, the knights and nobles were shown to their living quarters where a meal and an opportunity to freshen up awaited them. 

Given that Alf had been on a horse for days, and had the tournament to prepare for, he opted to stretch his legs by heading to the tournament grounds and size up his competition. Joined by his two fellow knights that would compete in the name of their lord, he walked upon the expected sight of knights practicing and most likely trying out the new armor and weaponry they had commissioned for this tournament.

"Let's take a closer look and see what we're up against." Alvie waved his companions to join him in taking a closer look.

-----

With Cece

It had been a few days since that stairway encounter, left with little directions or clues to go on. Part of her wondered if this wasn't a wild goose chase, it was only the respect for her commander and the grave look of concern in his eyes at the time, made her persevere and try and decipher that piece of paper she had been given. It seemed as if a it was a torn page, the writing on it was hard to make out. Just a bunch of names, some titles, weird references.

It took some time, but eventually she managed to track down a maester that tended the capitol's old library, which wasn't used much these days and mostly stored old records and local historic texts. She didn't think it was safe to start sniffing around in the castle's library, where there was more traffic and workers, but the old lonely geezer that shuffled dusty parchments around all day might be able to help her.


----------



## Serp (Jan 4, 2014)

Lord Nysus and his party were entering the city gates, Lucas rode upon his blonde Palfrey, while Ivy followed on her black mare. She was still disturbed by the dreams she had had on the road. The dreams had becoming more and more vivid as of late, a tall dark haired monster, like a woman of poison and death, vines and razor sharp leaves whipping at Ivy as she ran forward in endless darkness, then as the monster caught her she awoke. 

Damon had been a great comfort in this, she never told him the whole dream but he was always awake when she awoke from her dreams, tinkering away in the back of one of the caravans. But Damon was not awake only for her, but for reasons all of his own. He was having dreams as well, as if something dark was in the air. Damon was haunted by dreams of him chained in a steel forge, filled with heat, steam and fire, oh so much fire. He was working on the body of a giant man, made of metal. He would for on this giant machine king each time he went to sleep, and while in there he could feel himself choking but he had to work, so recently he had forgone sleep, but now they had reached the Capital capitol, here he would drunk himself on wines and ales and forget his tormented nights.

-----
Laura sat high up the cliff side upon her motley Courser. The lands behind her were dark and gloomy, thunder seemed to be rolling continuously. And was moving forward at a pace, Laura and her people were not welcome with the Lords of the land, she and her folk made their living from stealing and raiding off the nobles. But Laura knew something bad was coming and the free folk could not hope to stop them, themselves. 

Laura's blonde hair was plaited in a crude braid and hung across her left shoulder, she had to get to the capitol and warn the high lords. She looked behind her and saw the dark storm coming, she turned her horse around and made charge towards the Capitol.  

-----

Lucas had set himself up in a nice suite, the walls were a mixture of teal and lavender shades, like a peaceful forest plain. Ivy's quarters were adjoining and he had managed to get Damon a room in the servants quarters rather than in the smiths lounge where he would have had to go regardless. 

Ivy and Damon had sneaked downstairs to have a look at the tournament grounds. While they were there they noticed a new party of knights which they eyed carefully.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 1, 2014)

Tournament grounds

The trio of grimy and exhausted casually looked on to the practicing knights. Drinking from their waterskins without care now, they were no longer on the road and so had no need to worry about preserving. It was so hot here, even without their wintercoats it would take a while for them to feel comfortable this far down South. They were joined by a pair, the girl he made for a noble but the knight had very little interest in all the noble families and proper etiquettes.

"My lady." Was all he could be bothered to do. He glanced over to the boy that was accompanying her, he didn't seem like anyone of note so all he got was a shrug before Alvie turned back to the knights. He held his hand against his throbbing forehead, his headache would not leave him, the bright sun glaring down on him probably wasn't helping. 

"Lovely day isn't it, my lady?" Josef was more talkative, not at all bothered by his unkempt appearance. A loud snort was heard from Jacqueline, sharing a look with Alvaro as if to say. "Can you believe this guy?"

-----------

In the castle, largely abandoned as the preparations for the festivities were underway, there was one tower that saw even less activity than the others. It had been where the King's Hand had his chambers. With all the distractions, and especially now that the opening ceremony was about to begin, there was a skeleton crew guarding the castle and the same was for this tower. Only one king's guard was stationed at the stairway and Cece was familiar enough with the workings of this detail that she knew that this particular guard would use an opportunity like this to sneak away for a little while. There were little opportunities for this man to have a romantic encounter with his lover who worked as a squire for the Master of Coin. She had covered for him plenty of times when they shared guard duty together, and so this time she just sat back and watched from a hiding place until she saw the two sneak away.

She took the opportunity to head into the tower, she didn't want to press her luck and so she needed to make haste with this investigation.  She hadn't been sure where to look exactly, but as she entered the made her way to his desk she got a weird vibe. As if something was off, she froze instantly as she took her first step inside the room after quietly opening the door. As she crept towards the desk, she distinctly got the feeling that she was being watched. 

She was sneaking around so wasn't in armor or had her weaponry, but she did carry her dagger with her so as soon as she honed in on the source of the bad vibrations she was picking up, she pulled it out and lunged towards the shadows. 

From it a slim figure, dressed in all black and his face kept from view....Or her face for that matter.... Quick like a snake, he slithered past her but Cece would not be beaten so easily. Out of desperation, this rat was the best lead she had and she could net let him get away, she tripped the figure. She caught it by surprise, so focused on the dagger and the window that was to serve as the escape route. 

He fumbled the item he had been clutching with one hand, the other was used to gracefully recover and flip back on his feet in the same move used to pick the book he dropped off the floor as well. Before Cece could process what happened, he jumped onto the window still. She couldn't even mutter the question. "Is he really gonna...." Before he let himself drop down. By the time Cece made her way over there wasn't a trace left. Not even a splattered body several feet down on the ground.

Her attention was drawn to a piece of parchment that had slipped out of the book during the struggle....If one could even call it that, Cece was still fuming at herself for letting the figure slip away. As soon as her fingers touched the paper she felt a spark, as if she touched something of iron.

"Hmmm....." She didn't know what to make off the single sentence that was scribbled on it.

"The Elementals are coming!"

--------

By now the fesitivities were under way, all the introductions had been made and the well dressed guests were enjoying the finest wine the kingdom had to offer while the champions of the houses were providing the entertainment. A fully freshened up and armored Alvaro was preparing for his upcoming fight, glancing over at his rivals faired when a group of guards rushed over to where the king was seated. While a servant tried to make his way over to them, to discreetly enquire on the king's behalve.... They had no patience for discreetness. 

"My king, we have received word that troops are converging on the city..... We are unsure of their origin, but before we left we could already make them out in the distance as they slowly approached the walls."


----------



## Serp (Aug 6, 2014)

Ivy and Damon had been greeted by the Knights, and Ivy had made a quick bow, while Damon just stood there. Damon had no time for the rules and order required around knights and lords and ladies, he made the effort for Ivy and her brother as they were his liege lord and lady but others he cared not for. 

"Lovely day indeed." Ivy said but couldn't shake the feeling something bad was coming. 

As She and Damon continued walking she turned to him and said "You feel it too don't you?" Damon nodded. 

------

Lucas lord Nysus was armoured up in his best plate and mail, he had his bastard sword it was longer than a dagger but shorter than a typical Zweihander and it was the best for his frame. His armour was brushed steel, with inlayed gold that formed the image of vines and grapes. He was ready for his first fight.

----

Laura was trying to out run the storm, and whatever monsters the clouds were hiding, she could hear the groans of men if she was further away she could see them too, but alas she was too close so she rode hard.

In her hand she had a light coloured piece of fabric, hopefully they knights or guards would understand she came in peace and in warning. 

As she got closer to the Capitol's Citadel she started to shout, but music and laughs could be heard from within the festival had started.

"OPEN UP, DANGER IS COMING!" Shouted once she got to the gates.


----------

